# help skinning *****



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I want to skinn a ***** but i dont know where to start I have skinned deer but i dont now if i would do it the same if u can help

plese help


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Perhaps this link will help...

http://www.traps4kids.com/Furhandling.html


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

Grey Squirrel,to skin acoon hang him up by one hnd leg and make an incision from the heel of one foot down to under his tail ,tyhen up the other hind leg and cut around base of foot and proceed to peel him front and back down to front legs.Peel down each one of the front legs to just abnove the fron and detach it,then skin down over the head being careful not to cut yelids,cut the pelt offto where to nose is still attached and then ,take hi over a good beam and ge all the fat scraped off,then wash him in very warm tide detergent water and let him soak 20 minutes in it and that wil help disolve some grease,,then rinse in warm water as I did this proceedure on all my furs when making a iving on trapline,& snareline in 1970's & 80's.He wont be in rthe warm tide water long enough to set up a bacteria in hide and he will be very clean.hope that helped,Larry


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Keep in mind when making your opening leg cuts, that **** are partially graded on length, so you want to keep as much fur on the backside as you can. I use a utility knife with a hooked (roofers) blade for this cut.

You'll also need a tail stripper, and be sure to split the tail open (after the bone is pulled.

Hal Sullivan has a great book called "Fur Handling 2000" which contains the majority of the furbearers, for $12-14 (I think), it'd be money well spend for anyone wanting to learn how to put-up their own fur.

Smitty


----------

